# Pictures of your athletic Vizsla(s)



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Chloe is seven now and Bailey is six years old. They are moving into middle age in great shape. They still accompany me on my hill hikes. 

Show us your dog's pecs.

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow RBD! They are in terrific shape... quite beautiful! It's so nice to see dogs in that type of physical condition. 

I don't have many current pictures of O but here are a couple that show off his physique. He's still a young buck - only 3 years old!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

NO REST 4 the WICKED - that's how you keep your V in shape !


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

REM
I'm not sure how you do it.
I always have to keep a little more finish (fat) on Cash during duck season.
If not, he shivers from the cold the whole time.
So here's the boy, in shape, but not summertime lean.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I remember some pictures Suliko posted of Pacsi.
That little girl could put most male dogs to shame, with her muscle bound body.

I should post one of overweight June, under what you don't want your vizlsa to look like. I have been running her, changed her dog food, and cut down on her snacks, but she has continually stacked on weight over the past month and a half. I finally found the culprit of all her added calories. We have a pecan tree in the backyard. It had a excellent crop of paper shell pecans this year. While the other dogs will crack a few of them, June has figured out the art of how to crack and eat them. No telling how many pounds she has eaten. Even after I tried to get most of them out of the yard , she uses her nose to find ones the squirrels have buried. I always feel I am one step behind what this clever girl figures out.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR - ducks & true upland hunting Vgin the end of this month in Ky - PIKE is a couch mutt most of the time - but when we go out the front door he lives a life off lead - I free feed him - from the age of 1yr & now turning 6 - 60# - as you know - if you want a HAPPY V - they have 2 RUN - Like RBD - when I say - taking the MUTT 4 a walk - I walk - they RUN !!!! LOL


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

OT - your 2nd pic is a V classic - PIKE is a blocky pup - big head & broad chest - yours Very elegant - I love them both !!!!!!! in the field - on point - nothing will ever look as good as a V on POINT !!!!!!!!


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Work in progress (my boy is twenty months old)...


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

TR, I have the same problem as you and your pecans... only ours is Avocados, they say they are toxic, but I don't believe it, Pearl has eaten to many and I have watched Mr. Ferguson actually stand up and snatch one right off the tree.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

tknafox2 said:


> TR, I have the same problem as you and your pecans... only ours is Avocados, they say they are toxic, but I don't believe it, Pearl has eaten to many and I have watched Mr. Ferguson actually stand up and snatch one right off the tree.


June has went from 49lbs, to a whopping 64lbs since she discover pecans.
The only treats she gets from me now are carrots. I've gotten the ones I can find out of the yard, so she should start dropping some weight.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Mr. Ferguson now 1 1/2 yrs. 
Ms Pearl 7 yrs next mo.

The fit and the fatty...


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I needed to post a more athletic pose... 
He is back on the leash, but had been chasing/retrieving a bumper in the water, having a grand ol time. This was last month in Chula Vista.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR - the truth comes out - at the pond farm - in the blind - we have a propane heater - keeps us & the pups warm - also cooks the Ky country ham - red eye gravey & biscucts - but - the only 1s getting fat - our us - the pups work !!!!! LOl !!!!!!!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks REM! PIKE is diesel!! What a buff pup!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ks - back 2U as Otto - your pup is a classic - 2 many people have a V - & never see them on a true POINT !!!!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR - U have posted better Pics of Cash - But OR is it BUTT ! 4 those that hunt R Vs - the AZZ is what we C the most !!! unless a mouth full of feathers !!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!! HUNT WELL - HUNT OFTEN !!!! still LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

R said:


> TR - U have posted better Pics of Cash - But OR is it BUTT ! 4 those that hunt R Vs - the AZZ is what we C the most !!! unless a mouth full of feathers !!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!! HUNT WELL - HUNT OFTEN !!!! still LOL


If the dogs start walking, and I start running.
Never mind, that's not happening, and I'm happy with the view of dogs to the front.


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Bacchus is just over 1 year old
He should fill out a bit more
He is 53 lbs now.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

..and shake..


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Summer 2013


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Theo & Blaze- My Stud Muffins 
Theo is more the Muffin-Blaze the Stud
BAHAHAHA


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Aspen and his tripping gear. No matter the hill incline or length of portage he is always ready to go!


----------



## ZekieBoysMom (Jul 10, 2014)

Pics from last Spring. Zeke looking sleek. Eddie-Cat, not so much. ;D


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

ZekieBoysMom said:


> Pics from last Spring. Zeke looking sleek. Eddie-Cat, not so much. ;D


In the first pic it looks like Zeke is perfectly balancing a steel rod on his nose.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Trevor1000 said:


> ZekieBoysMom said:
> 
> 
> > Pics from last Spring. Zeke looking sleek. Eddie-Cat, not so much. ;D
> ...


That's not a picture. It's a live feed!


----------



## ZekieBoysMom (Jul 10, 2014)

I never even noticed that. He's very talented - LOL! Actually, that's a shepherd's hook holding a bird feeder in the background.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

This was after a week at the cottage where he will swim most of the day.
He was pretty lean after that week.

I think he has a washboard 



Kian and Mischa posing.


----------

